

Arista, Uber, Silicon Valley - te_chris
http://om.co/2014/06/08/arista-uber-silicon-valley/

======
applecore
_" Microsoft loves it so much that it now makes up about ten percent of their
revenue."_

What?

~~~
retroencabulato
Microsoft buys their gear..?

